# Pregnant rescue goat



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I went and picked this girl up from mimzidoat on Friday. She was bought at a livestock sale for meat, except she doesn't have any! The only weight on her is baby  She's very far along - udder is filling, ligs are slacking, pooch is puffy. No discharge yet. Baby is VERY active. I'm thinking she'll go within the week, willing to take bets on what day!

Pictures don't really show how skinny she is; she's pretty much skin and bones. Her belly has filled in a little so I think her rumen is working well. Could use suggestions on what I can give her to help her and baby as much as possible. Obviously I won't be able to get her up to good weight before she kids, and I don't want to give her lots of meds or overdo it on protein. Right now she's getting free choice both grass hay and alfalfa (she actually prefers the grass) and today I gave her some 12% all purpose with a handful of BOSS mixed in. I'm thinking the BOSS will be a good energy source for her. She nibbled at it and went back to the grass hay, we'll see if it's gone in the morning. Also gave her Selenium/E gel (don't have BoSe.) Mimzidoat dosed her with Safeguard. Other suggestions? Her eyelids are a good color and coat is actually decent. She has loose minerals available but doesn't seem interested in them.

She also needs a name! Mine all have flower names, I was thinking of Camellia.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad you got her and are able to give her a good home.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty girl I think besides the selenium and vit e gel you gave she just needs some groceries. You may want to try the brewery grain, like a 1/4 of a cup, sprinkle the minerals in that and mix with her regular grain, that way she gets some. I have to do that with my clan, I even put their feeders up higher, and they still won't eat it..., so that's what I do. I actually got some more brewery grain yesterday, and it was nice and fresh


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Like I said I don't want to do high protein at this point - she's going to have a hard enough time with labor as it is. And she's not chowing down even on the regular grain.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> Like I said I don't want to do high protein at this point - she's going to have a hard enough time with labor as it is. And she's not chowing down even on the regular grain.


1/4 of a cup isn't much, and that would give her some extra minerals, but I guess if she isn't eating grain that would be pointless...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep. I might bring molasses out tomorrow and see if she likes that, I can mix minerals with it (and it has some itself.)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> Yep. I might bring molasses out tomorrow and see if she likes that, I can mix minerals with it (and it has some itself.)


That's a good idea. I also read another thread about raspberry leaves being good for preggo goats....I was going to order some since my kinder is due in the next week or so


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I saw that, I was thinking of getting some. They sell it for horses as Mare Magic. Might be able to find it in bulk at a natural food store too.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I would keep trying 1/4 cup grain, and gradually increase..and beet pulp. You can try it either dry, or soaking it. My girls like both, but LOVE hot, soaked beet pulp pellets. I usually boil about 6 cups of water, add 2 cups beet pulp, pull it off the burner and let it sit for a few hours. I keep it covered to hold in the heat. 

I bought a first freshener last June (registered LaMancha/Alpine), who was skin and bones with 2 kids on her. She has outstanding genetics, so I bought her anyway and left her tiny 7 week old kids behind. She had only been fed a handful of alfalfa pellets, and pasture. Her previous owner did not believe in feeding grain, nor anything else...long story short, I incorporated 16% grain, BOSS, alfalfa pellets, Sweetlix Meatmaker minerals, and beet pulp on the stand, twice a day. And free choice alfalfa hay. I also gave her hot beet pulp around noon. She has begun really filling out and is packing on the pounds, finally! AND she is still milking over a gallon a day. So there is my advertisement for beet pulp and it's miraculous weight gain potential.  (I still am waiting to breed her until next fall, due to how malnourished she was.)

If I was you, I would also give your girl a dose or two of Probios, and Vitamin B Complex. Maybe Vitamin C, and keep electrolytes on hand for the birth. Repeat all as needed.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe vit B will help her appetite? she's a beautiful girl. good on you for rescuing!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used beet pulp with horses and never seen it have a big effect on weight. It's pretty much just straight fiber. Plus I don't live on site, so soaking it would be a hassle. I do have B complex and Probios, can give both today. She has plenty of appetite for hay so maybe she's just picky.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww what a pretty girl! Bless you, and mimzidoat for taking this beautiful girl and trying to give her a 2nd chance at life!!
I can give no advice, but I think as long as she is holding up, and eating, and starting to look better & wormed enough to get her through kidding, then maybe she'll be just fine. 

I might be wrong, don't know the goat, and the fact she's skinny and has a smallish udder, I'm thinking she still has time. But again, not seeing her in person, and the fact she's so thin... some I know fill at the very last minute. But I'm still thinking you've got a little time with her. I hope so anyway


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty sure she's a FF so I don't expect her udder will get huge. I'm going out of town for Christmas, so I hope she has them before then!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

She's a cutie! I think you're doing great with her. I'm sure the BOSS will really help over time. What about a little bit of sweet feed a day to give her some extra oomph? I find that all my girls like that. And yes, raspberry leaves would be excellent! My favorite source for them besides my own back yard is www.mountianroseherbs.com

I'd love to see more pictures of her as she fills out and especially after she kids. It blesses my heart to see successful rescues. Way to go!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the all purpose I buy better than sweet feed; hopefully she'll eat it top dressed with molasses.

Wish I'd known about raspberry leaves sooner! My landlord has a huge row, but they went to the compost pile a long time ago.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Thinking of giving her some Tums too for extra calcium, suggestions on how much?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...she will be beautiful when she gets healthier! Congrats to you and mimzidoat for helping her out.....I think Camilia is a great name


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't know if you are already planning on this... But would it be possible to bottle feed the kids? I would be afraid it would be hard to get weight on her while lactating. I know you said you don't live on site with the goats, but could you have the kids at your house?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No, not an option. She already has a nice udder so I'm hoping she can manage it, assuming it's just the one. If she really has a hard time I have a friend who might be able to take the babies, but that's a last resort.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Too bad you are in western wa. We are in eastern wa. I would help if you were 

Amusing you already know this but after kidding I would push the feed. Glad you were able to rescue her, I know she's in good hands.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, after she kids I'll add in some of the brewer's grain which is super high in protein, but I figure at this point she doesn't need an oversized kid.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would agree with that!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would be able to help if needed I'm actually planning to bottle feed kids this year to see which way I like better, so I will already be doing it. Also, I'll be around through the Christmas so I can help if needed there too. I have one due soon too, so decided to stay home


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also I think with the tums it's 3 a day for a full size.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the TUMS... I give 2-3 a day to my Nigerian does at 31/2-4 months along... if all she's wanting to eat is hay, is there a way you can try adding in some alfalfa or clover? Both seem to help with weight and keep trying her with the feed, if she's never had it then she doesn't know that it's good for her 

With the TUMS, I found that mine prefer the fruit flavors over the original minty ones and if you don't have alfalfa to give her, start giving her 4-5 TUMS and see how she does.
BOSS and beet pulp, Calf Manna are all good for weight gain on goats, be careful though with trying to put some meat on her before she delivers, all those goods may end up making her kid too big for a healthy delivery


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She got the B complex and Probios. At two Tums but wasn't thrilled so I ground up a few more and mixed it in her grain along with a pinch of loose minerals. I managed to get her hind end clipped - she hopped up on the stanchion like she's done it before! - and it turns out she has lice so she got dusted for those. I rechecked her eyelids and they're paler than I thought, so she'll get iron tomorrow too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The name Aurora comes to mind! But that doesn't go with your floral theme. She is such a beautiful goat and I hope everything goes smoothly with her kidding. I love Nubians with horns and can't believe she came from a meat auction! She'll do great once you can begin building up her grain ration after kidding. Then maybe a slightly early weaning to help her out? I agree with the pro-bios and B-complex. Maybe a handful of sunflower seeds, flax seed, or kelp for any extra trace nutrients she could use. Also - no lice or mites right? Since she is so thin she would be hard-put to fight them! I would have nutradrench on hand for post-kidding since she has no energy reserves. Great work!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

whoops! I was busy typing when you posted the lice thing - good check!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm mixing BOSS with the all purpose, and today I top dressed it with some kelp and Sweetlix. I would have given her some MineralMax but it turns out that stuff turns into stone if you don't use it for a while! Oh well, I don't want to overdose her on anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You could add a little sunflower oil for fat, if you wanted. Glad you checked for lice, they've gotta be part of the problem...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Got another picture today. Not much change, other than the clipping. She hadn't finished her grain from yesterday, and when I put her on the stand she only ate a few mouthfuls and then got nervous, but when I put her back in the stall and showed her what was left in the feeder she dove in. Guess she forgot it was there lol. She's also decided that alfalfa is a good thing and has been cleaning it up while ignoring the grass hay.

I took her for a walk around the pasture too; she needs work on leading and is totally afraid of going outside so it seems like a good way to work on both. She ate some blackberry leaves I picked so tomorrow I'll take her in the side field and let her munch on the ones there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is going to love living with you


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope so! I like her build from what I can see; can't wait to see how she milks and fills out.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool She will come around


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love her spots...I am addicted to spotted goats.. :razz:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She's my second one! My other doe has spots AND a belly band, last year she threw a single buck that was more spots than solid


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! I am so hopeful my moonspot girl is gonna throw me some spots...March will be her FF if all goes well...this is her


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I believe the spotting is dominant so there's a good chance.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Good to hear  

I wouldn't think your doe has too much longer does she?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't think so, but there hasn't been much change since I brought her home.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure she will come around soon :greengrin:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They have to come out sooner or later!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't you hate not having due dates? I sure do!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> They have to come out sooner or later!


Most likely later


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Look who's learning to be a goat! I took her out to the side field with blackberries. Had to pretty much drag her there but she was happy once she found them! I kept her on lead at first but let her off when it seemed like she would behave, and she actually went towards the other does. When I tried introducing them before she backed herself into a corner, and the others took that as an invitation to gang up on her. But out here they were more interested in eating  Hopefully it will be a good way to ease her into the herd. I also got a new picture of her backside; no change since yesterday but it's a better picture.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Looks like they all had some fun;-)


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am SO happy to hear that you saved her!!! I hope kidding goes well and she can work on getting healthy after that. Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aw, how cute to see her with the herd


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Just thought you'd like to know...
When your goat first came onto my property i wasnt sure how long she was staying and I was concerned about my goats' health so I got her tested for cae, cl and johnes. I got the results today and she came back negative on all three.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's good news


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

This girl is keeping me on my toes! She hasn't been eating much the last couple days and she was shivering when I got there today - temp is ok, I think she's just not eating enough. She chows down when I'm there so I figured maybe she's lonely, but I'm still worried about the other does bullying her when I'm not there so I borrowed a 6 month old doeling from a friend down the road (Rubystargoats) to keep her company. Now she has someone to snuggle with, and hopefully a little competition for food will motivate her. So essentially I'm feeding an extra mouth to get her to eat. Oy vey! :eyeroll:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess that works...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, what is one more.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No! This one is going back!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, anyone wanna bet she ends up staying? HeHe!! Just kidding;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

New pics from today. She seems happier with a friend, her sides were much more filled in today and her appetite is good. Still very boney when I feel her but as long as she keeps eating I think she'll do ok for kidding. She's getting along well with the rest of the herd when I'm there, and I don't think I'll have a problem integrating her after she kids - but she better hurry up and do it before my buck comes back! Arrgh. Still no change back there. At least my plans to go out of town have been canceled.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She has a very gentle face, like a tinker bell. She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She's slowly warming up, I think she'll be a real sweetheart.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

❤❤❤


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My % boer doe was as wild as they come when I got her. After about 2 weeks of handling her three times a day, she's a lap goat! Such a sweetie!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

7blessings said:


> I would keep trying 1/4 cup grain, and gradually increase..and beet pulp. You can try it either dry, or soaking it. My girls like both, but LOVE hot, soaked beet pulp pellets. I usually boil about 6 cups of water, add 2 cups beet pulp, pull it off the burner and let it sit for a few hours. I keep it covered to hold in the heat.
> 
> I bought a first freshener last June (registered LaMancha/Alpine), who was skin and bones with 2 kids on her. She has outstanding genetics, so I bought her anyway and left her tiny 7 week old kids behind. She had only been fed a handful of alfalfa pellets, and pasture. Her previous owner did not believe in feeding grain, nor anything else...long story short, I incorporated 16% grain, BOSS, alfalfa pellets, Sweetlix Meatmaker minerals, and beet pulp on the stand, twice a day. And free choice alfalfa hay. I also gave her hot beet pulp around noon. She has begun really filling out and is packing on the pounds, finally! AND she is still milking over a gallon a day. So there is my advertisement for beet pulp and it's miraculous weight gain potential.  (I still am waiting to breed her until next fall, due to how malnourished she was.)
> 
> If I was you, I would also give your girl a dose or two of Probios, and Vitamin B Complex. Maybe Vitamin C, and keep electrolytes on hand for the birth. Repeat all as needed.


 Yes I agree, beet pulp. 9% protein and has excellent fiber, ( & hind gut fermentation for horses. All rescue horses I had were put on beet pulp. Hard keepers too.) Improves coat. Can't OD the protein with it. Readily takes liquid vits/minerals into it soaked, Shreds come in molasses and non-molasses.

*What is "BOSS" ?* We purchased 3 more does (supposed to be around 3 mos. pregnant but no ultrasound confirmation yet, breeding dates unknown). All are underweight....trying to find the right balance for them. I gave E/SE and give measured goat mineral, DE, Probiotic tube paste, and today a bit of Equine Red Cell. Free choice grass hay, soaked alfalfa cubes, some grain.

Friend of mine gives a Vit C tab every day to hers. Plus she gives one clove of garlic each.

Any other suggestions? We have 3 others besides these that we picked up who are thin (but open). In this cold snap and rain...it's been a slow go getting them up to speed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds....BOSS


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey zebra~How is she?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I posted an update yesterday (previous page). Haven't been out yet today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She does look to be less nervous...what a cutie....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Still nothing...no discharge, ligs are still there. So much for within the week! Now I'm hoping for before New Year's. My buck comes home January 13 so she moves in with the rest of the herd then, kids or no kids. 

She's definitely more relaxed with a friend, her appetite is good and she's friendlier. Getting used to the other girls too when I let her out for social hour.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh good.. I have one here that I think will go very soon within the week. Her bag is getting full, but no discharge, ligs are soft though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep us posted! I know how you feel waiting......

I have been trying to get pooch pics to see if my girls are bred...darn girls won't lift those tails! They keep em tucked tight....well they sure weren't keeping them tucked back in October when they were in the bucks pen :/


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, I've been taking pictures every couple days to look for changes. I think she's slightly puffier, but otherwise nothing. Udder still the same.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> Lol, I've been taking pictures every couple days to look for changes. I think she's slightly puffier, but otherwise nothing. Udder still the same.


Hmmm, hopefully she will kid before your buck comes home....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope so! If she's with the girls I can lock her into the stall when she actually goes into labor, but not for too long. I'd rather let her and the kid(s) recover a bit first.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe this weekend? ray:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

We have contractions!! Looks like she's going for a new years baby!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:dance:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yippee!! Happy kidding! Hope all goes well;-)


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

How exciting! I can't wait to see what she has (and how her udder turns out, hehe).  Happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

IT'S A BOY!







:kidblue: Single 5.5 lb buckling born at 4:24 pm. He appears to be a chocolate chamoisee! So pretty!

My phone died, I'll get more pics tomorrow. Last one is my rigged up heat hut


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, so cute!! Congrats;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable! I have a chocolate buckskin here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She didn't waste any time! When I showed up her udder was fuller and ligs were gone, but no discharge so I figured 24-48 hours. Took everyone out to browse for a while, brought them back in and as soon as I put her away she laid down and started pushing! He was out in 10 minutes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always sweet when it works out like that!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah! Good thing I always hang out and watch her a bit before leaving. She has NEVER laid down while I've been there so that set off warning bells!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Pretty baby!

Scotty, I haven't seen pictures of your chocolate buckskin baby! Did I miss the thread or are you holding out on pictures?  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Not a bad sized baby for a doe who started out rough when you first got her, udder looks nice too 

Watch that baby feeds from both sides, if not then you'll need to step in to keep her even.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww! congrats! what a cutie! glad the birth was swift and smooth.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations on a great birth, a handsome young buck and a nice looking udder! Ya done did good! (Nice job taking care of your doe.)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  So happy everything went well  I like your heat hut , nice idea


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Really nice looking buckling!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Are you keeping the buckling? 
Love the heat idea!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven't decided yet. I'm going to wait until all the babies are on the ground before I decide who stays and who goes.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats! I am so glad everything went well, and he looks so healthy. She has pretty nice udder attachments too. I am so glad you were able to save her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Her udder is kind of funny looking right now but I'm hoping it fills out nicely. They always seem to be funky when they have colostrum, and since she's a FF it has some changing to do.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

he's beautiful! just saw that she kidded yesterday.I'm glad it went well. he looks great :wahoo:looks like she's a great mom:clap:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a question about her udder that I posted over in Health and Wellness: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/congested-udder-160115/#post1584721


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Pictures!!

Flora looks better than I thought; I expected her to be a bag of bones without a baby in there. Guess the food is working!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think she's looking great!! The baby is so adorable!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Congratulations! Pretty baby!
> 
> Scotty, I haven't seen pictures of your chocolate buckskin baby! Did I miss the thread or are you holding out on pictures?  :laugh: :laugh:


:laugh: She's actually a 10, almost 11 year old Nigie doe.  She is bred and due april 18th! I have some fuzzy pictures of her on the "10 year old Nigerian Doe Conformation" Thread


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She's still skinnier than the pictures show, but I can actually feel a little flesh along her spine not just skin and bones.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Progress is progress  :thumb:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Udder was much better today. The udder itself is still a bit hard but teats are soft and milkable. I tried massaging her but she was too worried about the baby to stand still (with him right in front of her!) I was still only able to get a few drops from each side though, and his belly was pretty soft even though he nurses almost constantly. I gave her some raspberry leaves, anyone have other suggestions for herbs to increase production? I don't want to wait on shipping so my options locally may be a bit more limited but I can shop around. I might end up supplementing him with a bottle but I want to give it a few days and see if she picks up - he seems to have plenty of energy just always hungry.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have any dill, or fennel? Those are good for helping with milk. Fenugreek is, too.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good news! Little Midas is now 9.5 lb at one week old - 4 lb of gain - so I think it's safe to say she's giving enough milk  His tummy was nice and full today too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...in a week? Would love to see pics of mom and baby if you get time


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They both look wonderful  Momma is a really nice doe 
She is very pretty , love those spots . The name Midas is adorable !
What a pretty little baby


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

As soon as I find my @%$%#$ phone I will take more pictures!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awww, bummer....hate to lose a phone


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool;-)


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

How is midas doing? Do you have recent pictures?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I did take one today, to show the splint I put on her ear to try to fix his vertical fold. No idea why he's standing so weird; he is a little butt high but not nearly this much!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute! He's grown a lot. Will you be disbudding him? I love his color.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope, no more disbudding for me. If I end up keeping him he'll almost match my buck


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He is a cutie... I was dreading the whole disbudding thing with the triplets, but it appears they are polled, so yeah, no worries;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice! I had a polled doe once - my first, and I didn't know she was so I ended up taking her buckling in twice and both times the lady said there was nothing there  I'm going to keep mine horned from now on though. Eventually I want to move somewhere out in the boonies with lots of acreage and I'd rather leave them as much protection as possible. Plus I don't like disbudding without anesthetic, but the vet charges $40. Will only do it now if someone wants it done and has a deposit on a baby while they're still young enough.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally don't mind the horns. If I sell them I'll ask horn or no horns. I'm now thinking of keeping the girls, but we shall see what hits the ground before I decide, I have 3 more girls to go;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's where I'm at. I know I want to keep a girl from Tulip and I want one meat wether, the rest is up in the air!


----------

